# Need help with a code



## Candace Saults (Oct 22, 2016)

My shifu at my academy made a numerical code that is supposed to be 3 names and describes them. I was needing help to figure it out.

The code:
2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 23 24 25 26 27 38 39 40 50 60

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 22, 2016)

I have no idea...thats just 2-20 23-27, 38-40 then 50 amd 60...with out a key i dont know how u could solve it.....

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 25, 2016)

Search for all the different kinds of codes there have been. Government codes included. Ciphers also. You may find the answer 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 25, 2016)

Maybe even numeric codes

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------

